# My next project



## model-a (Aug 27, 2015)

So this will be my next project a Worksman Trike I am have a issue don't really know what's wrong I think it's the something with the hub when you get on and start to pedal it might turn one round the it just slips any ideas what it could be thanks guys


----------



## ratina (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds like the hub needs to be rebuilt. Probably old grease. Pull it apart and clean everything, then regrease.


----------

